# Florida horses



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

It is great this time of the year. The summer is very hot and we have a lot of bugs (flies, horse flies, mosquitoes). Some show places will not hold events during the middle of the summer. 

Even though the summer is hot, winter is very mild as you would imagine and great to ride. 

We have lots of state parks to ride in on trail and lots of show places for any discipline. Price of boarding just depends on your location.

Ocala really is horse country and it is beautiful to drive through and see all the horse farms. 

I have lived in Florida my whole life and really love it. Summers are just hot.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont like Fl. I lived there for 23 years. I moved to NC and still have mild winters (but what you can actually call Winter) vs. Florida heat 11 months out of the year with big flying roaches and all sorts of nasty people.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LoveMyAppyx0o said:


> I am in Florida visiting family in lady lake. I am convinced that I NEED to move here. It's just so so beautiful and green pastured horse farms everywhere. My horse is in upstate ny where I live, but if I move I of course would take him wih me.
> 
> What does everyone think about horse living in florida ? Is it as awesome as I think it will be ? I am seriously considering it  lovely state !


I was born and raised in FL and just recently moved. Florida is a great place for horses I agree! The only downfalls I would say would be the nasty humidity, mosquitoes, and the rain rain rain.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I dont like Fl. I lived there for 23 years. I moved to NC and still have mild winters (but what you can actually call Winter) vs. Florida heat 11 months out of the year with big flying roaches and all sorts of nasty people.


I lived in FL for 23 yrs too =) gotta love those palmetto bugs! (aka flying roaches lol)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL didnt want to call them palmetto bugs because I wasnt sure if anyone else would know what they are hahaha


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> LOL didnt want to call them palmetto bugs because I wasnt sure if anyone else would know what they are hahaha


Hahaha I know what you mean  I only call them Palmetto bugs to fellow Floridians  to everyone else I use roaches with wings lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

ive lived her for a long time and i love it. ive had horses come from other states and they seem to enjoy FL better.


----------



## LoveMyAppyx0o (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone ! Yes I've been well introduced to the jurassic sized bugs lol Ive deign through Ocala and it is a great place . 

As far as weather I probably would rather have the mild all winter and hot in the summer than the freezing weather we get upstate new York ! Snow and ice, terrible riding weather unless yu have a heated indoor which is WAY out of my price range. And my horse lives outside and it would be nice not to have to blanket him. 

In general I'm jealous of all the horses down here lol wish my by was here all ready seems like an all round great horse country .


----------



## pattijade (Nov 12, 2011)

Moved to Florida 3 years ago and would never move back to upstate NY! The riding is far better here--the horse trails are great!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What sort of nasty people are there in Florida apart from the other kinds of nasty peops found everywhere else?


----------



## pattijade (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess their are those kind of people everywhere--I have met some reaaly nice people to trail ride with down here, of coursse not all of those are native Floridians


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

There are all types everywhere. 

Sometimes it's just hard to find the nice, normal people.


----------



## pattijade (Nov 12, 2011)

Where are you located in Florida? I live in Morriston and trail ride in Goethe


----------



## LoveMyAppyx0o (Mar 9, 2012)

Well right now I am staying with family in lady lake , but I am considering moving down here at some point. Everything seems perfect , the only thing I worry about now is findin a good paying job I can live off of


----------

